

Chandrayaan sends images of Apollo 15 landing - kloc
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/news/india/Chandrayaan-sends-images-of-Apollo-15-landing/articleshow/4964829.cms

======
jacquesm
No amount of solid evidence has ever detracted a conspiracy nut from their pet
subject, I don't see why it would be differently this time.

Let's see:

<conspiracy_nut_mode>

    
    
       - the Indians are conspiring with the Americans
    
       - the Americans have interfered with the transmissions from the satellite
      
         - subtheory 1: they have planted a spy in the place
           where the satellite was assembled and tampered with
           the software
    
         - an American satellite in orbit around earth 
           messed with the image in transit 
    

</conspirace_nut_mode>

And that's without trying really hard.

And by having all these people falling over each other to say that this
'rubbishes' the claims of the conspiracy theorists they're giving those idiots
way too much credibility, the best thing to do is to ignore them. Post the
pictures (which none of those sites do, by the way!) in as high a resolution
as you've got and let the rest of the world enjoy them. The nutters will do
their thing anyway.

The Chandrayaan satellite is a pretty good way for India to show the world
that they have a space presence, it can do all kinds of useful stuff, let's
not diminish it by just using it to give attention to a bunch of people that
really don't deserve any.

The media are very much complicit in giving these fools airtime, let's see
them give airtime to Chandrayaan without being tied in to that nonsense.

~~~
lupin_sansei
\- I always thought it would have been much harder to fake the footage of the
moon landing and takeoff with 1969 FX technology than it would have been to
actually land on the moon.

\- If you can already go into space what's so hard about landing on the moon?

\- The Soviet Union would have been all over it in 1969 to score points if the
US had faked it.

\- People shouldn't mix up Capricorn One with reality. Particularly as they
couldn't keep the astronauts in the movie quiet.

~~~
jacquesm
Absolutely, those are all very valid and have been rehashed endlessly, but if
those didn't convince the weirdos out there a bunch of pictures isn't going to
make much difference. The risk here is that people will start to think this
was the main objective for the Chandrayaans mission.

Nutcases thrive when you give them a platform, this not only gives them yet
another reason to get plenty of airtime but makes it worse by actively
addressing them instead of just ignoring them. They're now 'officially' part
of the game, instead of relegated to the fringe where they belong.

'Moonlandings', 'hoax', an article that makes claims without the image to back
it up, great factors for a bunch of stories in a slow news month, this will
get plenty of airplay.

------
wlievens
Am I retarded or is said image not included in the article? Would love to see
it.

~~~
danw
"Chauhan was presenting the findings of Chandrayaan-1 mission in his paper
'Chandrayaan I: TMC and HYSI data analysis for Apollo landing sites and Mare
Orientale', which would be unveiled in _public domain two months later_ ,
after further analysis. "

------
tptacek
Well I'm sure glad that's settled.

